# Update on new LGD



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

So far, so good with the new livestock guard dog, Bear. He has been chained in the barn at night with the goats and on a lead in the pasture during the day. We let him off the lead for about 45 minutes yesterday and he laid down near the goats. No chasing. No excessive barking at night. We plan to keep turning him loose when we can supervise for at least another week, but he is doing well for having been in his new home for two days.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Keep up the good work! Sometimes, dogs take several days (or more) to acclimate to new surroundings. When they become more comfortable, that's when you might see some chasing. Good plan to keep supervising for awhile. Kudos!

Anita


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like things are going good. How are the goats adapting to him?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

The goats aren't sure about him. They don't mind being near him as long as he doesn't move too quickly. If he moves suddenly, they scatter. The interesting thing is that the one that survived the dog attack a week ago is the one that is the bravest about approaching Bear. Not what I expected at all.


----------

